# Pinwheels:



## Roxy (Dec 13, 2022)

Pinwheels:

16-oz.s Cream Cheese, Softened
2 T. Hidden Valley Dry Ranch Mix
1 Cup Chopped Cooked Chicken
1 Cup Shredded Cheddar Cheese
4 Slices Cooked Bacon, Chopped
Handful Parsley 
Salt/Pepper, To Taste
6 Flour Tortillas

1. Mix all together 
2. Spread mixture onto tortillas then tightly roll tortillas
3. Put on cutting board and slice into 1-2 inch rounds.
4. Put in covered container and refrigerate until serving.


----------

